# MTL (mouth to lung) or DTL (direct to lung)



## GregF

We have all tried both and some do both but what is your goto way of vaping.
MTL or DTL

Most of us are ex smokers and as smoker we never did DTL hits with a cigarette, we might have with some other stuff but not with that one thing that kept us going on a daily basis.
So why do we progress to DTL with vaping?

When we started vaping we did not grab a mod and hit it straight down into our lungs, we were looking for something that resembled a cigarette, or at least a cigarette type feeling, and we pulled on it like a cigarette. For me I bought a cuboid with a cubis tank and started on the 1ohm coils for MTL hits. All well and fine, for maybe two days I think, then I put the 0.5ohm coil in and started with the DTL hits.
Why, why did I want that, I never needed or wanted that in the past 40 years, so why now?

Did I need more nic in my system? 
If that was the case then why didn't I just use a higher nic juice, or have a cigarette.
Was I looking for bigger clouds?
I don't think so, I am not looking to fill a room with clouds.

I now have an OL16 and RM2, nice MTL devices and I am enjoying a bit of MTL again.
Was I deprived of "the right stuff" when I started vaping?

This is something that has bothered me for a while and I have not found the answer.

Why do we suck so hard (and long) on a mod, we never did that with a cigarette?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Great post @GregF and you are touching on some great points!

I do both mouth to lung and direct lung hits.

I guess the attraction of lung hits is the much bigger clouds and it has a fun aspect to it too.

But I think the sensation created is different. I also find the throat hit very different. For a mouth to lung with a strongish juice, the throat hit for me is like a sharp punch to the throat. Whereas on a lung hit I can't do high nic and the throat hit is not sharp, its more like a rubbing that gets progressive. Before you know it you start feeling a bit "woosy". I find the throat hit far more pleasurable on a Mouth to lung vape with a strong juice.

That said, there is room for both in my vaping. In the mornings I prefer mouth to lung. I just can't do big lung hits early in the morning. Don't know why.

Then I also have preferences with the different juices. For tobaccoes I far prefer mouth to lung for that strong knock in the throat that is sharp and direct. But for fruity menthols I love the longer draws on a restricted lung hit. Love that long menthol draw - toward the end of the draw it gives me a burning sensation in the throat. Very different to the tobacco sharp MTL punch but pleasurable in a different way.

I dont have a "goto" way - I do MTL and restricted lung hits pretty equally and in rotation. I like a tobacco MTL after a few long fruity menthol restricted lung hits!

Fascinating topic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Thanks @Silver I am going to edit the post to allow for a third option - both.

[edit] ok looks like I cant edit it. Ha...found it but it looks like I cant change "Both" to 50/50. Pity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman

Pretty much in the same boat as @Silver in this one. I do both interchangeably during the day. Depends on what I am in the mood for, I like strong menthol and tobacco as MTL with higher nic and lower nic sweeter juices for DTL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BubiSparks

I feel that I was pushed towards DTL because most of the good juices are not available in anything higher than 6mg... Doing 6mg on MTL just doesn't do anything for anyone.... Also there's very little gear suited to MTL these days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## GregF

BubiSparks said:


> I feel that I was pushed towards DTL because most of the good juices are not available in anything higher than 6mg... Doing 6mg on MTL just doesn't do anything for anyone.... Also there's very little gear suited to MTL these days.


I think you have hit the nail on the head.
We get into DTL because we do not have the correct gear for MTL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johan9779

Oh dear, my own experience. Imagine some clueless person sucking on a txxxsp day after day. Backup batteries at mad prices. Other "oh-evape" selling strange juice machines that wanted batteries and coils at mad prices every month. All of it mouth to lung. I have a pile batteries and useless hardware in my man cave. I just did not want to smoke ciggs. Then a friend told me about a vape shop and i was floundering like a fish out of water. I have been vaping for years but here are these guys doing lung hits!.. Blowing clouds, Damn I'd be lucky if I could have a hit like that after a brand new multi hundred rand coil from my ecig vendor in an upmarket shopping center. 

The first hit of a box mod in a friendly vape shop with great staff pouring flavor after flavor into drip tanks for me to sample was a revelation. This is no tw***. No ciggie replacement. The same basic thing, but so much more. Nic? Yes, my homebrew has plenty nicotine, I like the effect. But so much more is the taste and the neighbors calling the fire department. Some tanks can hide the sun!.

And there is the clouds...

I've realized that vaping is not smoking, and mouth to lung cannot do a deep pull of a box mod with a beast tank that hides the sun. I don't want people to smoke, its terrible I know from many years of smoking myself. But I would love others to have that blissful experience after the first lung hit of a dripper with good juice. I suck hard and long... Because its so good, and so much better than camel filters.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeDude

I almost do an in-between inhale where its more on the DTL side but only just

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Mostly MTL , but I've lately started to try the DTL in the Serpent and the flavour is just a little better. OK given I almost dropped a lung the first few times but it does get easier. I do find after a bout of DTL my sinuses tend to flare up a bit .... odd .... maybe I should DTL menthol ;P


----------



## picautomaton

What I'm finding is that the low nic direct lung hits are less satisfying than high nic (18mg) mouth to lung.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

picautomaton said:


> What I'm finding is that the low nic direct lung hits are less satisfying than high nic (18mg) mouth to lung.



I agree @picautomaton - well said

Only one exception for me and that is long semi restricted lung hits with a "mentholised" juice
That is also very satisfying to me

But on most other flavours i would take a sharp 18mg knock rather in MTL fashion
We just struggling now to get good commercial juices in those strengths 
Hence DIY is now in my sights

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton

Silver said:


> I agree @picautomaton - well said
> 
> Only one exception for me and that is long semi restricted lung hits with a "mentholised" juice
> That is also very satisfying to me
> 
> But on most other flavours i would take a sharp 18mg knock rather in MTL fashion
> We just struggling now to get good commercial juices in those strengths
> Hence DIY is now in my sights



TH!!!! (throat hit) seems to be what I need

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

This might be unrelated. But i find when im trying to taste a juice i use aMTL. Its like flavour is lost on a DTL draw. Anyone else?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Andre

Kalashnikov said:


> This might be unrelated. But i find when im trying to taste a juice i use aMTL. Its like flavour is lost on a DTL draw. Anyone else?


No doubt, a million of taste receptors are shaking their heads in disappointment as the flavourful vapour rushes past to their breathing brethren, only to be returned much diminished.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## KevE

I can enjoy a nice full on DTL vape every now and then but mostly enjoy MTL or a restricted long draw DTL. The latter i find for whatever reason to produce excellent flavor.


----------



## Silver

When it comes to comparing the flavour of a MTL and a lung hit - I tend to agree with @Kalashnikov and @Andre above

I find a good MTL produces a more concentrated flavour that is usually more dense and "accurate" - at least that's how it is for me.

The flavour on a direct lung hit is different. It definitely feels less concentrated. Sometimes its great in a different kind of way. I like menthol juices like this.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have to disagree with everyone above... it is really dependant on the juice and builds etc... I have never been able to get the smash in the face Litchi and Menthol flavour I get from my SM25 that I have ever gotten from a MTL device.

But with Tropical Ice I agree 100%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Rob Fisher said:


> I have to disagree with everyone above... it is really dependant on the juice and builds etc... I have never been able to get the smash in the face Litchi and Menthol flavour I get from my SM25 that I have ever gotten from a MTL device.
> 
> But with Tropical Ice I agree 100%



So are you saying you progressed into DTL for more flavour?


----------



## Rob Fisher

GregF said:


> So are you saying you progressed into DTL for more flavour?



Yes in my case... I vape XXX most of the time and the flavour is as close to perfect for me in a SM25.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

I did DTL when I started and craved a quick nic fix, but for the past 18+ months, only MTL.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

johan said:


> I did DTL when I started and craved a quick nic fix, but for the past 18+ months, only MTL.


Yup, I think that is the way I am heading

Reactions: Like 1


----------

